# The Original Canon EOS M Can Shoot 2.5K Raw Video with Magic Lantern



## KeithBreazeal (May 18, 2018)

This was a bit unexpected.
https://petapixel.com/2018/05/18/the-original-canon-eos-m-can-shoot-2-5k-raw-video-with-magic-lantern/


----------



## brad-man (May 18, 2018)

Cool beans. If it's stable, I may have to go and search for an underwater housing...


----------



## padam (May 18, 2018)

Impressive (as always)
Yet there is really not much point in it, the rolling shutter is probably not great, 5x crop makes the M50 4k crop look good, it just loses a lot of FOV and sharpness in the process.
The 5D IV's 1080p in RAW mode is probably doable, and it would probably look amazing and considerably better than the 5D III, though I doubt that it will see the light (it would need to drop the DPAF as well anyway).


----------

